# PPK vs. PPK/S



## Spenser

There's a subtle difference, apparently.

The PPK appears a bit smaller than the PPK/S, and lighter. The mag holds 6 rounds, and the PPK/S mags will not work in the PPK. 

My question: is Smith now making a PPK as well as a PPK/S? I understood that the PPK was banned as an import, which is why Interarms starting importing the PPK/S, which did meet the specs existing at that time.

The PPK seems to be the way to go: it's shorter and lighter than the PPK/S, and appears like it would actually fit in a pocket. I'm a fan of pocket guns. 

But PPK's apparently were made in America by Interarms at one point, so I wonder if that got around the ban? Anybody know anything about the history of the ppk and ppk/s?

Anywbody own one, shot one? Impressions? What say you?


----------



## jenglish

The PPK/s came about because the PPK did not have enough importation points to get into the US. So Walther Germany placed a PPK slide on a PP frame, making a hybrid of the two models and the PPK/s was born. The PPK/s was made in Germany until Interarms began to produce them in the US. So you can find US and Germany made PPK/s's. Interarms also began producing the PPK as well, since they did not have to deal with importation laws.

The only real difference between the two is the grip panels, the length of the grip itself, and the magazine capacity. The PPK is a tiny bit smaller and lighter than the PPK/s. Which one is better all depends on preference.

Smith & Wesson is making the PPK, but it is harder to find than the PPK/s. The PPK/s is much more popular in the US than the PPK. The PPK is chambered in .32ACP or .380ACP. The .380ACP model is easier to obtain.

I would like a PPK in .32ACP and according to S&W, they are shipping. But according to the shop I buy most of my pistols through, they can not find one. They can get it in .380ACP though.

Frankly I would rather obtain a PPK .32ACP in blued finish, that was produced in Germany. Just my preference.


----------



## Spenser

Ah. That does explain it. A PPK can be produced domestically, just not imported. 

It's interesting that Smith is making the PPK as well as the PPK/S. I think that would be a great seller, since it really does seem to fit the pocket pistol concept perfectly. But that's just me. I've liked the PPK/S well enough, I've just always wanted it a bit smaller. Seems somebody else thought so as well.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

jenglish said:


> Frankly I would rather obtain a PPK .32ACP in blued finish


Ditto


----------



## Hevchev50

I was looking on Impact Guns website earlier and they have in stock a new production stainless steel PPK( not the "s" version) in 32 ACP for around 460 dollars, although they point out the reference photo used is that of the 380. It holds 7 rounds as the original German example did with the newer grip tang as the only noticable difference (which from what I heard is a good thing). I don't know if it's available in blued steel but it should be if it isn't. I think it's great to see the PPK produced in the original caliber it came in although many prefer the 380 over the 32. I figure with some of the new HP rounds available it would have a little more bite to it in a defense situation over the round-nose FMJ ammo which was all that was available 30 to 40 years ago. Some of the prices for earlier German examples are getting way up there in value, even for models made in the 60's. So if you want an original be prepared for a little sticker shock.


----------

